# Best Southern region for weather in early October?



## emjeast (May 18, 2010)

I have been to the costa del sol and costa tropical many times all over the year but have often found that maybe regions higher up have nicer weather?
I also visited the Costa Blanca a few months ago and really loved the scenery and it was alot warmer than holidays I have had in the costa del sol.
Therefore, I was wondering where people would think a decent area would be to visit in early October?
I have options of places in the Alicante area, Murcia area and costa del sol again. Are there areas higher up that often have more pleasant weather?
Also, I do enjoy really dramatic rocky, mountainous areas so any ideas would be great. I know its a large area for people to comment on but any comments would interest me!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

emjeast said:


> I have been to the costa del sol and costa tropical many times all over the year but have often found that maybe regions higher up have nicer weather?
> I also visited the Costa Blanca a few months ago and really loved the scenery and it was alot warmer than holidays I have had in the costa del sol.
> Therefore, I was wondering where people would think a decent area would be to visit in early October?
> I have options of places in the Alicante area, Murcia area and costa del sol again. Are there areas higher up that often have more pleasant weather?
> Also, I do enjoy really dramatic rocky, mountainous areas so any ideas would be great. I know its a large area for people to comment on but any comments would interest me!


the Costa Blanca can be wonderful in early October - October & November, March & April are my favourite months...........but we also often have a massive storm known as the _gota fría _in October, which can bring high winds & flooding



they only last a day or so - but if it just happens to be the few days you are here.........


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Try the Sierra de Ronda - it will have cooled down enough to do some good walks, and you'll be very unlucky to get rain (though at that time of year, nowhere is guaranteed rain free!).


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Costa Almeria has the driest and warmest temperatures of mainland Spain. You can fly into airports Almeria or Murcia or even Alicante. We live in Mojacar Playa from time to time on obviously we would promote the place.

Walks are on the level. There is a new cliff walk for miles which is not on the level but the views are stunning. Mojacar Pueblo is 1.5 miles distant which is a town perched on top of a small mountain with narrow cobbled streets and has magnificent views for miles around. The local bus service is cheap and good. Eating out is inexpensive.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Anywhere in Jaén south of the Guadalquivir Depression plus the Cazorla, Segura y las Villas National Park. (we are there on holiday next week!)

How about our village (see my photo albums) and Alcalá la Real, Priego de Córdoba, etc. Fly into Granada airport GRX - smallish, no waiting for baggage and check-in only 20 minutes before flight when you leave.


----------

